# slingshot without frame shooting accuracy and power test 10m far



## dannyhk (Apr 13, 2011)

2040 tube 2 strands+7mm steel balls

http://www.youtube.com/user/dannypc2phone?feature=mhee#p/u/4/pxhBCEHmAok

http://www.youtube.com/user/dannypc2phone?feature=mhee#p/u/5/8QiQnrRO2q0


----------



## dannyhk (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Love it!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't like it. I like slingshots. But this is an ideal survival weapon, isn't it?


----------



## dannyhk (Apr 13, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/user/dannypc2phone?feature=mhee#p/u/19/-M3XLHXF4w8


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks like you've got some pretty good accuracy going on there...


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice shooting. Thanks for showing just how you hold the tubes. I tried shooting without a frame but just looping the band over one finger. I did a lot of damage when the ball hit my hand. Your method looks a lot safer.

Cheers ......... Charles


----------

